# Kayak Advice



## Regmann (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a bit of help. My brother-in-law was doing some late spring cleaning and decided to get rid of his kayak. He was going to sell it, but since I happened to be in the right place at the tright time(for once) he opted to give it to me. Needless to say, it's a small reimbursement on all the things I've given him over the years!

Anyhow, he only used it several times and he's not much of a fisherman so he was short on advice. Hopefully someone on here can lend some.

The Kayak is a Mainstream Impression 11'7". 

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/2247,68471_Mainstream-Impression-Kayak.html

I would like to use it to fish the inshore creeks around Myrtle Beach, SC for reds, trout and flounder. I've fished all my life and I've been in plenty of canoes, but have barely laid eyes on a kayak.

I appreciate any advice and I love visiting the forum.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Put a milk crate in the tankwell with a couple of rod holders on it, grab either an anchor or a stick so you can stay in place and go fishing.

You can alldd all kinds of goodies, but that's a good starting point.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Regmann, do like Too busy said.
Milk crate with rod-holders in back.
Get a stake out pole, or I like better
a anchor with a anchor trolley.
Were your PFD! 
Paddle leash is a good idea, or
carry a spare.
Small tackle box with your rigging needs and get 
out there.
I can send photo's of my rig or you can stop buy
and see it.
I'm Socastee right near you!
Was in the inlet, and Pawley's island last week.
Need more help? p.m. me and will talk.
Good Luck!!!! :fishing:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Keep it simple to start with. It's quite easy to take more stuff than you need, and it just ends up getting in the way.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

If the sucker floats...... it will catch fish. 

PM me if ya need anything or help. I have some odds and ends laying around that might help you.

Looks like a nice little kayak.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

I've got the Mainstream Kingfish and it's a fish catchin' SOB. That one looks very similar to mine. Great on stability, not so much on tracking. It's better to stay upright anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## Regmann (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an Old Town Loon 138. Do you think this would be fine for the inlet and creeks around Cherry Grove Beach. It is a SIK.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

skamaniac - yeah it will be fine for inlets ,bays , and creeks. You will find it to be a "dry ride" , moreso than a SOT .

You can also use it in the cooler weather since it is a SIK. Just remember to always wear a pfd ,... and dress for the water -not the air temperatures. Also , do some "self-rescue" in the warmer shallows just in case you "turtle" ; it probably will happen , so prepare and know what to do .:--|

I would stay fairly close to inshore , especially if kayak fishing alone ; better yet , check your area for a possible kayak fishing companion.

Fishwander


----------

